# Mtb,ler in Neunkirchen/Saar Umgebung gesucht?



## Deleted 283280 (16. August 2013)

Hallo!
suche Mtb,ler die hin und wieder etwas lust haben an denn Wochenenden zu biken. Fahre gelegentlich Forstwege, Waldwege und strasse! Also nix wildes. Einfach zum entspannten Radfahren!


----------



## malben (25. August 2013)

Hi, wie weit reicht die Umschreibung "Umgebung"? Bin aus Blieskastel und meist im Raum Kirkel unterwegs. 
Interesse mal unter der Woche oder WE eine Tour abzuspulen? Vorwiegen auf Forstwegen evtl. ein oder zwei Trailabschnitte... je nach Planung der Tour können diese auch entfallen. Sind aber für jeden Fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283280 (26. August 2013)

Hallo! 
Raum blieskastel Kirkle ist auch ok! fahre meist immer ne tour Nach beeden zum Fischerweiher! Trails dürften bei mir auch kein Problem sein. fahre zwar im moment ne Transalp Starrgabel, aber überlege wieder auf Federgabel umzustellen! Bin am Umbauen


----------



## malben (26. August 2013)

Na das klingt doch gut. Der Ausdauerwegen düse ich auch ein oder zweimal die Woche zum Beeder Fischweiher (den kann man auch 3x umfahren)... und dann je nach laune gehts über die Klosterruine von Wörschweiler durch den Wald zurück und es werden noch ein paar Höhenmeter gesammelt...
Hast du diese Woche lust / Zeit? Freitag bin ich am Schaumberg unterwegs...


----------



## Deleted 283280 (26. August 2013)

sind die wege auch mit starrgabel fahrbar? Die woche ist schlecht aber ich denke evtl nächste woche! würde dann nochmal bescheid sagen!


----------



## malben (26. August 2013)

die normale Forstautobahnen sind mit Starrgabel auf jeden Fall fahrbar. Hier herrscht Sandstein vor und gelegentlich ist mit Schotter etwas ausgebessert. So ein "Rundkurs" mit Start / Ziel Blieskastel wären ca. 40 km / 700 Hm. Für den ein oderen Trail brauchst du dann aber ne sehr gute Fahrtechnik, die sind teilweise recht verwurzelt. Diese können aber auch umfahren werden.

Nächte Woche ist kein Problem. Kannst mir ja ne PM zukommen lassen.


----------



## Baker11 (29. August 2013)

Hallo

bin aus Sulzbach und suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit.
Neunkirchen ist ja nicht weit weg.


----------



## Deleted 283280 (29. August 2013)

Hallo! 
fahre hin und wieder normale Touren Forst-waldwege bisschen mit strasse nix wildes einfach entspanntes fahren halt! 
mein BIke befindet sich momentan noch im Umbau aber wenns fertig ist kann man gerne mal touren planen! malben hat da schon schöne wege, wo er kennt!


----------



## Baker11 (29. August 2013)

Hört sich ja schon gut an. 
Kenne so gut wie keine Wege. Da ich mein Bike erst neu hab muss ich mich sowieso noch richtig damit anfreunden.


----------



## malben (29. August 2013)

na dann lasst uns doch mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## Deleted 283280 (29. August 2013)

Hy!

Also hoffe das ich bis ende nächster woche fertig bin mit meinem Rad und dann können wir mal ne runde drehen. Aber meine Kondition wird zu wünschen übrig lassen! Bin schon lange net mehr gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (29. August 2013)

calvaro87 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber meine Kondition wird zu wünschen übrig lassen! Bin schon lange net mehr gefahren!



Der Langsamste gibt das Tempo vor. Hab zwar auch schon einiges an KM runter dieses Jahr, ABER es gibt immer einen, der Besser ist... Wird schon gehen.


----------



## Deleted 283280 (30. August 2013)

Das hört sich super an !!!


----------



## Baker11 (2. September 2013)

Dann freu ich mich auf die erste Tour


----------



## saschakiefer (5. September 2013)

Hi, 

habt ihr die erste Tour schon hinter euch/ ne weitere geplant? Bin aus Kirkel und würde mich auch anschließen.

Grüsse,

Sascha


----------



## malben (5. September 2013)

saschakiefer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habt ihr die erste Tour schon hinter euch/ ne weitere geplant? Bin aus Kirkel und würde mich auch anschließen...



Guten morgen, Mitbiker sind immer Willkommen. Geplant und umgesetzt haben wir noch nichts. 
Evtl. am Samstag nachmittag, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Ansonsten auch gerne unter der Woche ab ca. 16 Uhr.

Wer hat wann Zeit?? Vorschläge bitte


----------



## woodtracer (5. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen! 

Falls es am Samstag bei euch zu einer Tour kommt würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

Ich wohne in Homburg/Erbach und fahre auch oft in Kirkel/Limbach/Beeden rum.
Meist pack ich den Gaskocher/brenner mit ein und "brutschel" mir noch was unterwegs. 
Also das ist auch eher mein Ziel, ne geile Tour mit Trail aber nicht zu stramm
und dann zwischendrin noch schön die Aussicht genießen und evt. was futtern.

Daher fahre ich eher gemütlich und würde mich immer noch als Anfänger bezeichnen.

Habt ihr ne "WhatsApp"-Gruppe oder so????

Hab schon zwei Gruppen (eine aus Homburg-Bexbach und eine von Schönenberg), aber oft springen doch zu viele ab bei der Tourenplanung oder die Zielrichtungen liegen einfach zu weit auseinander.

Gruß,
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (5. September 2013)

Hi Woodracer, 
also ich denke, dass ich am Samstag so gegen 15 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Kirkel bin. sofern es nicht regnet.
Das mit dem Gasbrenner ist etwas ungewöhnlich für ne MTB Tour aber ok.

Die haupttrails in Kirkel kenn ich nun einwenig und die sind teilweise technisch etwas "oh ha" aber man kann sie fahren.

Ne "What App"-gruppe haben wir noch keine Gegründet. Muss auch gestehen, dass ich dies nicht nutzen kann. Das Programm funzt nicht auf meinem Handy.

Also dann: Samstag 07.09.2013 bei trockenen Bedingungen um 15 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Kirkel.

Schaue hier dann nochmal am Freitag abend vorbei.

gruß

Benny


----------



## saschakiefer (6. September 2013)

Samstag 15:00 sollte passen. Bin vormittags noch unterwegs, müsste es bis 15:00 aber schaffen. Werde Samstag gegen Mittag nochmal hier vorbei schauen.

Grüsse,

Sascha


----------



## woodtracer (6. September 2013)

Guten Morgäään!

Also ich bin am Samstag dann mit zwei Kumpels auch in Kirkel (Tafelrunde) unterwegs.
Wie sich dass dann zeitlich einplanen lässt weiß ich ja noch nicht, aber ich fass es mal mit ein in der Planung, vlt klappt es ja mit 15 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus.
Wollte halt doch früher los, daher fahren wir schon mal ne Runde. 

Ich fahr nicht gerne mit Hunger oder dem Gedanken nach der Tour noch kochen zu müssen, darum ist das mit dem Gaskocher garnett so verkehrt und gibt noch ein bisschen mehr Abenteuerfeeling 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## malben (6. September 2013)

Hallo Leutz,

also ich muss morgen Dienstlich ran. Weiß nicht ob ich 15 Uhr schaffe. Dazu ist die Wetterprognose für morgen auch nicht gerade TROCKEN.

Die letzten Drei Samstage ( 2x "Die Pur" abgebrochen und 1x Kirklerwald abgebrochen) wurde ich immer heftigst gewaschen...

Falls ihr morgen ne runde dreht, viel Spaß dabei und ich schließe das Trockene Wetter in meinem Nachtgebet mit ein ;-)


----------



## Deleted 283280 (7. September 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen!
liege momentan flach grippe!
aber sobald es mir wieder besser geht und ich nochmal etwas mehr Zeit habe werde ich gucken das ich bei ner tour dabei bin hoffe das wetter hält sich noch ein bisschen! 
gruss


----------



## Lazegalli (7. September 2013)

Moin Leutz,
bin aus Kirkel und stets interessiert an Mitfahrern. Meine Hausstrecke sind etwas über 20 km Trail only. Bin aber eigentlich für Alles zu haben. Richtung Neunkirchen gibt's ja auch ein paar nette Stecken, sodass wir uns irgendwo in der Mitte treffen könnten. Grundsätzlich bevorzuge ich aber die Gegend um Kirkel und St. Ingbert, wegen den wirklich coolen Trails. Meistens bin ich am WE unterwegs. Falls es die nächsten Tage trocken bleibt, fahr ich auch kleine Ründchen nach der Arbeit. Also, wer Lust hat einfach kurzer Post hier oder per PM... ich würd mich freuen.


----------



## malben (10. September 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich möchte morgen ne Mittlere Tour im Raum Kirkel Starten. Abfahrt 16:30 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Kirkel. Geplant sind ca. 40 km / 800 Hm auf Trails und Forstautobahn.
Die Uhrzeit ist nicht 100% Fix, man könnte sie auch um 30 min +/- variieren.

MITFAHRER sind willkommen.


----------



## saschakiefer (10. September 2013)

Hi,

morgen kann ich leider nicht. Bin beruflich unterwegs. Donnerstag ginge bei mir was... Wetter ist halt nicht so dolle vorhergesagt...

Grüsse,

Sascha


----------



## Lazegalli (10. September 2013)

Jepp, bei mir ist morgen auch schlecht. Außerdem sind die Trails momentan ziemlich glitschig. Mal sehen, wenn ich doch früh raus komme und das Wetter einigermaßen hält, meld ich mich nochmal.


----------



## alex41 (23. August 2015)

Hallo,
die Beiträge sind zwar schon älter, aber vielleicht doch noch interessant?

Also ich bin auch ein Waldwege und Straßen Fahrer am Höcherberg. Fahre seit diesem Jahr alleine durch die Gegend. Wegen Schichtarbeit werde ich wohl keine regelmäßigen Fahrten machen können. 

Noch jemand da?
Gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (23. August 2015)

tagchen,fahre eigentlich jedes we in wiebelskirchen,ottweiler,hangard,ect.,wenn ihr randneunkirchen ERFAHREN wollt,sagt bescheid,
gruß punki


----------

